# What do you do post-Uber?



## QuietViolence (Aug 24, 2014)

So I'm doing my very best to escape Uber at this point, as I want something a bit more stable and a bit less...um, evil, frankly. But I'm sitting here filling out my job application, and I'm being asked questions that I have no way to answer. Things like supervisor's name and phone number, and what was my starting base salary?

The thing is my employment history BEFORE Uber was probably enough to make my potential employers run to the hills, but I REALLY want this job. What would you guys put down for questions like that? I mean, I'm sure I can explain better in an interview (tomorrow, by the way), but on paper, there's really no way to account for the last year of my life.


----------



## Brohdr (Jan 9, 2015)

"Things like supervisor's name and phone number"

Something along the lines of Satan or.. Purgatory may suffice here?


----------



## QuietViolence (Aug 24, 2014)

Brohdr said:


> Something along the lines of Satan or.. Purgatory may suffice here?


It's not that I don't agree with you, though frankly, we don't want to give Satan a bad name by associating the Dark Lord with Uber, but feasible suggestions would also be helpful.


----------



## Crownan (Jul 28, 2014)

The simple answer is that you were self-employed. You ran your own transportation services company. Uber/Lyft has nothing to do with your job application. Your gross is your 1099.

You can list Uber/Lyft as some of your clients. But they will never acknowledge you as an employee.


----------



## Crownan (Jul 28, 2014)

Some other tips/info. If you never created a fictitious name, incorporated, etc. then the company name is always your name. Your clients (in this case Uber) are under no obligation to provide references, attest to your quality of work, or communicate with your potential employer for any reason. They were not your employer and therefore do not have to comply with regulations regarding such inquiries. You can provide 1099's from each company (or invoices, etc.) to prove that they did do business with your company (you), however.

Good luck!


----------

